# Villages near Marbella- Ojen/ Istan/ Monda/ Benahavis etc



## pauliebabes (Apr 13, 2011)

We'll be moving to Marbella soon- and planning to work there- but the quieter village/ mountain life really appeals to us. I'm looking for any information on the villages mentioned above (or others) that are within reasonable driving distance of Marbella (maximum of half an hour or so each way), particularly with regards to property rental cost, quality of life, schooling and whether there are many other expatriates living there. The most important factor is the schools (for a five and eight year old)- does anybody know of a state school in one of these villages that's particularly good??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been to Ojen and the bit I saw of it was very touristy, mainly older expats living there - lots of Dutch. That said, we were only there for a drink and a nose round cos we were thinking of moving there when we first came over. You're looking at a lot of money to live there, but that may have changed????????? As for schools??? You really need to come over and take a look or just make a giant leap of faith. Cant you go back to Ireland with the family and pop over to look from there??? Try googling rentals in those areas and see what you come up with

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Often the reality of having to work/live your life and be inland makes people last about 6 months before they go stir crazy. Poor services such as intermittent electricity, dog slow internet and having to get in the car to nip to a decent shop/chemist/bank/accountant soon wears thin and virtually everyone I know that lived inland (that needs to work) soon moved to the towns on the coast

We are moving 5 minutes up the hill from the centre of Marbella at the weekend and I am already having palpitations about the thought of it! My mobile phone only works in one room of the house and my internet connection will drop from 15meg to "perhaps" 2 

Of all of those listed probably Benahavis is the most normal but full of expats and is annoyingly considered the "gastronomy" corner of the Costa del Sol (no idea why, all seemed very average when we went up there last). Although why anyone would want to live in a village where everyone knows everything that everyone is doing and who with is beyond me!


----------



## pjlopez (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes it can be a little 'clicky' to say the least living in a village. We had dinner in a small 'village' just off the Marbella Golden Mile called La Virginia recently and EVERYONE knew each others business...scary!!

However, that suits some people so you need to weigh up the pro's and con's.

We live on the road up to Benahavis so it is within easy reach but we are far enough away not to live a village life.

Agree with Andy. There are a few great restaurants but all pretty much the same. Has a nice atmosphere in the summer for eating out though.


----------



## pauliebabes (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes Jojo I'll be over myself from the 6th of May for 3-4 weeks. We're just trying to delay moving the kids as long as possible to minimise the effect on them. I'm going to have a look at the rentals now.

ShinyAndy: we're living inland at the moment- having lived on the coast and in the city- and definitely prefer it. Of course it does have it's downsides as you pointed out (like where we are now we're on tank water and also a septic tank). The thing is, the peace and quiet is very appealing, although not for everybody of course. Good luck with your own move!


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone have any opinions of monda interms of living there.doesnt seem to much info on the net


----------

